# Looking for lesbian friends in crete



## scottish-lassie (May 19, 2009)

Hi i moved out to crete on the 16th june to be with my girl friend,
we would like to meet like minded women for friendship and travel
we live in stallis and find it difficult to meet/find any gay women like ourselves.:ranger:


----------



## JennyM (Jul 5, 2009)

*Hi*

Hello there,

I know you are looking for lesbian friends in Crete. Sorry to say, I'm not one, however, I'm looking to meet new friends in the area. I'm in Irakleio, near you. You should give me an email. I went to a film school where more than half of the student body was not straight! LMAO! so it might remind me of home Does this send to your private email? or should I post mine?

Jenny


----------



## scottish-lassie (May 19, 2009)

*hi there..*



JennyM said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I know you are looking for lesbian friends in Crete. Sorry to say, I'm not one, however, I'm looking to meet new friends in the area. I'm in Irakleio, near you. You should give me an email. I went to a film school where more than half of the student body was not straight! LMAO! so it might remind me of home Does this send to your private email? or should I post mine?
> 
> Jenny


thank you for writing.
yes it all goes straight to my private email...if you would like to send me yours we can keep in touch and get to know one another

S.


----------



## jamie mc (Dec 31, 2010)

hey,
so im a guy, so obviously not lesbian...
but i have gay guys friends in crete, and i'll be moving to heraklion next week to liv with my girlfriend. her best friend is a gay guy, and his boyfriend is a blast...
sooo anyways, im looking to make friends, and i prefer open minded people, so if your cool fun loving girls, and you could do with a few more friends, then heyyyyy, im jamie, nice to meet ya's!!


----------



## Leda18 (Oct 30, 2013)

*read*

Hi, I was at stalis on the 4th october.I stay at Irilena apartaments.I want to meet women like you.You are still there?


----------



## Leda18 (Oct 30, 2013)

*i want to meet lesbians girl*

if you know lesbians girl on creta , can you know me with them?




jamie mc said:


> hey,
> so im a guy, so obviously not lesbian...
> but i have gay guys friends in crete, and i'll be moving to heraklion next week to liv with my girlfriend. her best friend is a gay guy, and his boyfriend is a blast...
> sooo anyways, im looking to make friends, and i prefer open minded people, so if your cool fun loving girls, and you could do with a few more friends, then heyyyyy, im jamie, nice to meet ya's!!


----------

